# Steam Box: Wagt Valve den Einstieg in die Konsolen-Branche? Enthüllung angeblich auf der GDC 2012



## FrankMoers (4. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam Box: Wagt Valve den Einstieg in die Konsolen-Branche? Enthüllung angeblich auf der GDC 2012* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam Box: Wagt Valve den Einstieg in die Konsolen-Branche? Enthüllung angeblich auf der GDC 2012


----------



## Nick1313 (4. März 2012)

Hört sich mal richtig gut an.
Endlich 'ne Alternative zu Xbox, Playstation und Wii. Das wär's.


----------



## Malifurion (4. März 2012)

Zumindest hätte diese Konsole eine deutlich bessere Hardware als die aktuelle Generation


----------



## Dosentier (4. März 2012)

Wenn die Konsole kommen sollte und dann noch diese Jahr erscheint, vielleicht verbunden mit einem HL³ wäre das sicherlich ein sehr großer kommerzieller Erfolg für Valve.

Zum einen wegen HL³ und einer damit neuen und besseren Engine, zum anderen, da diese Konsole wohl von der Hardware so ziemlich Up to Date sein würde, wes wegen wohl auch sehr viele Leute dann zu dieser Konsole greifen würden.

Anders sieht es dann wieder mit den Spielen aus, die für diese Konsole entwickelt werden können und wie stark die ganzen Studios damit machen würden.

Andererseits wäre es aber eine sehr große Konkurrenz für Microsoft, sowie Sony, die soweit ich mich erinnere mal gesagt haben, das es keine neue Konsolen Generation vor 2013 geben wird.

Naja mal abwarten, solche Gerüchte bezogen auf Valve gab es schon sehr häufig und in den seltensten Fällen haben sie sich bewahrheitet


----------



## Enisra (4. März 2012)

hm njoa, Gabe Nevell hat da ja letzt in einem Interview von PA was angedeutet und die haben jetzt auch ein Patent auf den Controller
naja, mal schaun, für ist sowas eh uninteresant in anbetracht das der Mix an interesanten Spielen auf dem PC dann für mich doch immer noch Größer ist
Wobei es schon interesant wär zu wissen ob man dann auch sein Steam mitnehmen kann oder wie die Konnectivität mit anderen Systemen ausschaut


----------



## Occulator (4. März 2012)

Wird aber auch Zeit, diesen Teaser gibt's schließlich schon seit über einem Jahr:
http://www.steampowered.com/steamworks/thebigpicture.php


----------



## Pistolpaul (4. März 2012)

dadurch das es von valve kommt
wirds genial


----------



## der-jan (4. März 2012)

Nick1313 schrieb:


> Hört sich mal richtig gut an.
> Endlich 'ne Alternative zu Xbox, Playstation und Wii. Das wär's.



seit jahrzehnten ist es wie in stein gemießelt, daß es immer DREI konsolen sind, die den markt beherrschen - über die jahre kam da mal ein neuer hersteller rein und ersetzte einen andere hersteller, der zu der zeit geschwächelt hatte usw aber microsoft, sony und nintendo zeigen alle keinerlei schwächen - daher wird irgendwas von jemand anderem keine alternative auf den konsolenmarkt zu den drei großen sein - wenn valve erfolg hat dann bei einer anderen zielgruppe als den konsolenspielern

ich könnte es verstehen wenn valve ne art "standardtisierten pc" rausbringen würde - ähnlich den pcg pc nur halt halbwegs günstig  denn kann wären optimierungen für ihre pc spiele deutlich einfacher - aber die aussage "unter fernseher platzieren" und "controler" machen mir etwas angst


----------



## Mister-Brian (4. März 2012)

Ich könnte es mir gut in einer Kombination mit einem Abosystem vorstellen. Man bezahlt 20-30 Euro und darf dann auf die umfangreiche Bibliothek zurückgreifen. Hier wäre das Streamen der Titel und das Abspeichern des Progress möglich, während man im Falle des Wunsches, das Spiel vollständig zu kaufen, einen gewissen Rabat bekäme. So wäre der Anreiz, Spiele schwarzzukopieren, ziemlich gesenkt, denn viele sind bereit für angemessene Leistungen auch angemessen zu bezahlen.


----------



## billy336 (4. März 2012)

"noch son ding?" naja wenn sie meinen dass sie müssen, dann sollen se. bei mir kommt nach wie vor keine konsole ins haus, egal ob valve's steambox, ubisofts ubistation oder ea's originator...


----------



## ING (4. März 2012)

das würde auch heißen das ein hl3 vorerst nicht auf dem pc kommen würde, also freut euch nicht zu früh


----------



## ScummeR (4. März 2012)

Endlich mal anspruchsvolle Konkurrenz für die großen 3 Marktführer! Ich bin echt gespannt und wenn man dann an die USB Ports noch Maus und Tastatur, sowie nen Headset anschließen könnte, stünde dem anspruchsvollen "PC Gaming" auf dem heimischen TV, egal ob per Stream oder digital Download, endlich nichts mehr im Wege! vor allem die potente Hardware lässt wirklich hoffen. Wäre auf jeden Fall echt ne Bombe, wenn Valve sowas in der Mache hätte, aber hat nicht auch Google poder Roccat noch was in der Schublade ^^!? ... Die GDC wird echt spannend *entgegenfieber*.


----------



## Sancezz1 (4. März 2012)

Wird keine Spielekonsole von Valve geben... Hierbei wird es sich eher um eine Möglichkeit handeln, nicht einen ganzen PC an den Fernseher anschließen zu müssen, sondern einfach nur eine Box, quasi eine Art "Hardware-Steam". Diese Box wird wahrscheinlich einfach nur an TV und Internet angeschlossen. Oder nur am TV, weil Fernseher mit Internetzugang direkt vom Kabelanschluß gibt es ja schon ne weile...


----------



## billy336 (4. März 2012)

ING schrieb:


> das würde auch heißen das ein hl3 vorerst nicht auf dem pc kommen würde, also freut euch nicht zu früh


 
und nicht nur das... left 4 dead 3, portal 3...


----------



## Fischkop (4. März 2012)

Blödsinn, nach den Gerüchten sollen auch Origin Spiele drauf laufen, es wäre also keine geschlossene Konsole wie die von Sony oder Microsoft sondern nur ein Wohnzimmer-tauglicher PC und Valve würde kaum die Steam-Kunden vergraulen wollen mit so einer Aktion, so ein PC sollte eher schon die PC-Spieler ansprechen und natürlich auch Konsoleros die sich nicht soviel auskennen mit PC's und trotzdem vllt mal PC Luft schnuppern wollen nachdem es ein Gerät geben soll die es 4 Jahre garantieren soll das alle PC-Spiele laufen, interessant wirds erst wenn die nächste Konsolen-Generation wieder veraltet wird, dann könnte Valve einfach wieder eine neuen PC als Konsole vermarkten und so Kunden für sich gewinnen

Für mich ist es nichts anderes als ein Massentauglicher PC, genau sowas könnte den PC-Markt auch wieder pushen, was ja auch Valve zu gute kommen würde

Klar all das gibts schon, nur ist es eben nicht Massentauglich, Valve könnte es nun tun was ich von Microsoft erwartet hätte, aber die konzentrieren sich lieber auf ihre Konsole, vllt auch besser so, ich habe nämlich keine Lust Online-Gebühren zu bezahlen, ausserdem finde ich Valve viel symphathischer, da mag vllt jeder anders denken, aber ich schaue schon drauf wen ich vertraue oder wen nicht und Valve hätte mein Vollstens vertrauen, sie verdienen nicht nur ein haufen Geld mit Steam sondern investieren auch sehr viel und tut auch sehr viel für die Community


----------



## 5h4d0w (4. März 2012)

und wieder schlagen die lesefähigkeiten von pc games redakteuren zu. leute! im originaltitel steht in RIESIGER schrift "COULD"!!

für diejenigen, die der englischen sprache nicht mächtig sind: das bedeutet "KÖNNTE"!
wie man davon auf "Enthüllung angeblich auf der GDC 2012" und "[...] dann lässt Valve auf der kommenden GDC 2012 die Katze aus dem Sack" kommt...

deutsche qualitätsübersetzung halt. ich weiß ja, warum ich mir sogar filme, deren sprache ich nicht versteh, lieber mit englischen untertiteln anseh. was bei deutschen übersetzungen immer verpfuscht wird, ist echt sagenhaft. man sollte meinen es gibt in deutschland keinen englisch-unterricht, geschweigedenn anglistik-studium.


----------



## HMCpretender (4. März 2012)

Wäre schön, wenn neue Steam-Spiele dann nur noch über eine "Steam-Box" spielbar wären und sie den PC in Ruhe ließen. Soviel Glück werden wir aber wohl nicht haben.


----------



## Schalkmund (4. März 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> seit jahrzehnten ist es wie in stein gemießelt, daß es immer DREI konsolen sind


 Wieso DREI? Lange Zeit gabs eigentlich nur zwei wirklich große, Nintendo VS Sega, irgendwann kam dann noch Sony dazu aber Sega ging bald darauf unter. Dann waren es wieder nur zwei, Nintendo VS Sony, bis dann irgendwann Microsoft kam. Die Geschichte hat doch gezeigt, dass wo Platz für zwei ist auch Platz für drei ist. Warum nicht auch noch ein vierter Mitbewerber? Die Konsole muss halt nur überzeugen oder vielleicht einen großen Namen (Apple) dahinter haben damit genug Fangirls zuschlagen.


----------



## svd (4. März 2012)

Sähe der fertige Kasten wie ein Companion Cube aus, wäre er vlt. eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## der-jan (4. März 2012)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Wieso DREI? Lange Zeit gabs eigentlich nur zwei wirklich große, Nintendo VS Sega, irgendwann kam dann noch Sony dazu aber Sega ging bald darauf unter. Dann waren es wieder nur zwei, Nintendo VS Sony, bis dann irgendwann Microsoft kam. Die Geschichte hat doch gezeigt, dass wo Platz für zwei ist auch Platz für drei ist. Warum nicht auch noch ein vierter Mitbewerber? Die Konsole muss halt nur überzeugen oder vielleicht einen großen Namen (Apple) dahinter haben damit genug Fangirls zuschlagen.



generation 6  gamecube, xbox, ps2 - dreamcast war nicht erfolgreich
generation 5 n64, saturn, ps  alles andere nicht wirklich erfolgreich
generation 4 snes, megadrive, neogeo - alles andere nicht wirklich erfolgreich

generation 7 ist bekannt und somit sind die letzten 25 jahre quasi abgedeckt - es sind immer drei - vier ist "einer zuviel" klar kann es ne 4te marke geben - aber keine 4t erfolgreiche marke - das gibt der markt nicht her finde ich


----------



## BiJay (4. März 2012)

5h4d0w schrieb:


> und wieder schlagen die lesefähigkeiten von pc games redakteuren zu. leute! im originaltitel steht in RIESIGER schrift "COULD"!!
> 
> für diejenigen, die der englischen sprache nicht mächtig sind: das bedeutet "KÖNNTE"!
> wie man davon auf "Enthüllung angeblich auf der GDC 2012" und "[...] dann lässt Valve auf der kommenden GDC 2012 die Katze aus dem Sack" kommt...
> ...


 Da steht doch "möglicherweise". Wahrscheinlich kann man in Deutschland auch nicht mehr richtig deutsch lesen, oder?


----------



## Bonkic (4. März 2012)

generation 6  gamecube, xbox, ps2 - dreamcast -> xbox und gamecube mehr oder wenige randerscheinungen. ps 2 überdominant. 
generation 5 n64, saturn, ps  alles andere nicht wirklich erfolgreich -> hier gilt das gleiche (ps1) . saturn sogar ein vollflop. 
generation 4 snes, megadrive, neogeo - alles andere nicht wirklich erfolgreich. -> neo geo? also bitte. genaugenommen geht das ding ja nicht mal als richtige heimkonsole durch. wieviele verkaufte einheiten? 1-3 millionen würde ich schätzen.
generation 7 ist bekannt -> das ist quasi das erste mal, dass 3 geräte den markt dominieren. sonst waren es maximal 2.


----------



## zakuma (4. März 2012)

Sieht aus wie ein Netgear Router^^


----------



## DiePoente (4. März 2012)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn neue Steam-Spiele dann nur noch über eine "Steam-Box" spielbar wären und sie den PC in Ruhe ließen. Soviel Glück werden wir aber wohl nicht haben.


 Trollolololol. 

Klar und Steam für PC, an dem Valve seit fast einem Jahrzehnt arbeitet verliert seine Daseinsberechtigung. Aha.


----------



## DerBloP (4. März 2012)

Wie schon einige sagten könnte es ein "Normaler" PC sein, der aber mit Software von Valve gefüttert wird, so das man, nichts mehr installieren muß, keine Treiber updaten usw. Eine einfache ertweiterte Plattform wie Steam als "über" Betriebssystem. Nur noch auf Spiel kaufen klicken. Es ird von alleine gedownloadet und es ist fertig zum Spielen. Davon würden aber viele Profitieren. 1. Die konsoleros, da sie in den Genuß von guter Hardware kämen. 2. Die Spiele macher, da sie wüßten welche Hardware für "Pc" mindestanforderung hätte, und könnten ihre Spiele drauf optimieren. 3. Für die jenigen die sich dann in etwa die gleiche Hardware kaufen, sagen wir I7 und nvidia nur halt die größeren Modelle, könnten auch im Genuß von mehr AA und wie sich das ganze neue Zeug Schimpft. Und vieleicht wäre die "Pc-Konsole" ja dann auch, wenn Valve sagt nach 3 jahren müssen alle die Hardware updaten nach Schema F, ein Gewinn für alle.
Die einzigen Verlierer wären dann nur die Konkurenten von AMD, aber vieleicht Gibts dann ja auch 2 Konsolen, für jedes Lager eine ...


----------



## 5h4d0w (4. März 2012)

BiJay schrieb:


> Da steht doch "möglicherweise". Wahrscheinlich kann man in Deutschland auch nicht mehr richtig deutsch lesen, oder?


 
lesen ist eine sache, logik eine andere. du solltest doch sehen, was ich zitiert habe.
und es sollte auch keine drei sekunden dauern, um zu begreifen, dass der artikel offenbar nach meinem kommentar editiert wurde. (was ich auch als löblich anmerken möchte. denn man hätte es ja auch stehenlassen können. insbesondere wenn da jemand in den kommentaren rumpöbelt, der den frust von ~12 jahren erfahrung mit miesen übersetzungen mit sich herumträgt. und sich einfach nur denken "er hat zwar recht, aber der idiot kann mich mal")


----------



## Phone83 (4. März 2012)

mit dem controller können sie das ding so oder so behalten


----------



## rewetuete (4. März 2012)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin halte ich das alles für Quatsch... Ich kanns mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen...


----------



## Mantelhuhn (4. März 2012)

mit Antenne? Ist klar... sieht eher aus wie mein Router


----------



## Bell1138 (4. März 2012)

Half Life 3 only SteamBox


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. März 2012)

Naja eine Konsole wäre das ja eigentlich nicht. Das klingt eher nach einem "Massenmarkt-PC mit fester Hardware fürs Wohnzimmer mit integriertem Steam."


----------



## Schalkmund (4. März 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> generation 6  gamecube, xbox, ps2 - dreamcast war nicht erfolgreich
> 
> generation 5 n64, saturn, ps  alles andere nicht wirklich erfolgreich
> generation 4 snes, megadrive, neogeo - alles andere nicht wirklich erfolgreich
> ...


 Richtig die Dreamcast Konsole war mit 10 Millionen nicht erfolgreich, wenn man sich die Zahlen der richtig Großen ansieht,  aber das gilt auch für die Saturn Konsole und solche Exoten wie das  NeoGeo (definitiv keine weitverbreitete Mainstream Konsole). Drum sage ich ja richtigerweise, dass es in der 4 und 5 Generation nur zwei große Konkurrenten gab, ähnlich wie in der 3 Generation.


----------



## doomkeeper (4. März 2012)

Warum hier einige von einer waschechten "Konsole" sprechen ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel 

Hier gehts um ein Hybridprodukt.

Hier gehts einfach nur darum die PC Platform attraktiver zu machen.
Bequemlichkeit einer "Konsole"
 +
die Leistung eines
High-End PC´s kombinieren zu wollen.

Ich finde diese Idee ziemlich genial und das zeigt wieder mal dass
Valve gerne etwas für die Zukunft plant.

Ein selbst bastelbarer Controller bzw Maus/Tastatur? Super 
Eine Top Hardware? Ebenfalls Super 

So wie ich´s verstanden hab muss nix "Extra" für die Steambox
entwickelt werden.

Wird halt ein Mini-HighEnd PC der für 3 - 4 Jahre ausreicht.
Zusätzlich wird halt auch eine Platform wie "Origin " unterstützt.

Mal schauen was die Jungs und Mädels aus diesem Konzept zaubern werden.

Ich glaub denen geht es nicht einmal darum mit im Konsolenmarkt mitmischen zu wollen.
Glaub eher dass sie etwas entwickeln wollen um von der Masse herausstechen zu wollen.
Und das geht wie? Richtiiig.

In dem man etwas anderes und brauchbares auf den Markt wirft.
An eigenen Top Games mangelt es bei denen sowieso nicht.

Wenn man davon ausgeht dass die Konsolen von MS und SP
jetzt noch den Gebrauchtmarkt zerstören werden und ebenfalls
aufmal mit einem DRM System auf den Markt kommen,

dann bin ich mir sicher dass Valve´s Steambox viel aufmerksamkeit bekommen wird.

Fiktives Szenario:
Warum dann eine "veraltete und DRM verseuchte" Konsole kaufen
wenn man mit einer Steambox eine HighEnd"Konsole" bekommt
und quasi ein starker kleiner PC ist?

Ich bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## thetadarkphoenix (5. März 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Naja eine Konsole wäre das ja eigentlich nicht. Das klingt eher nach einem "Massenmarkt-PC mit fester Hardware fürs Wohnzimmer mit integriertem Steam."


 Und wo ist da der Unterschied zu einer Konsole ? Statt Steam, xbox live bzw Playsation Store und fertig ist die Konsole.


----------



## DeathProof1992 (5. März 2012)

Ich will mich jetzt ja nicht so in die Diskussion einmischen aber... "Vlave-Mitarbeiter Greg Coomer twitterte folgendes"... Ist ein kleiner fehler 

Valve statt Vlave


----------



## Rabowke (5. März 2012)

thetadarkphoenix schrieb:


> Und wo ist da der Unterschied zu einer Konsole ? Statt Steam, xbox live bzw Playsation Store und fertig ist die Konsole.




Xbox360 und PS3 bestehen nicht nur aus Live bzw. das PSN, sondern haben auch ( viel ) mehr Spiele im Portfolio. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das Valve eine vierte Plattform neben PC, 360 und PS3 etablieren will. Valve mag zwar Geld haben, aber garantiert nicht soviel wie notwendig ist. Man schaue sich einfach mal Sony an, wieviel Mrd. am Anfang 'verbrannt' wurden.

Entweder es ist ein Streaming-Client wie OnLive nur eben mit Steambindung, oder wie Shadow meinte ein "normaler" Windows PC wo die GUI etc. an Steam angepasst wurde.

So oder so: ich seh den Sinn nicht und brauchen tue ich so eine Box erst recht nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (5. März 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Naja eine Konsole wäre das ja eigentlich nicht. Das klingt eher nach einem "Massenmarkt-PC mit fester Hardware fürs Wohnzimmer mit integriertem Steam."


 
was macht denn eine konsole in erster linie aus?
die *lean back-spielerfahrung*. 
die scheint hier gegeben und vor allem (siehe control-pad und big picture-feature) gewollt zu sein.
zudem ist die hardware fest verdrahtet. spricht auch eher für konsole.
allerdings scheint die steam box eine offene plattform zu sein, das ist bei den gängigen konsolen anders.

die wirklich interessante frage aber ist, auf welches 'betriebssystem' valve setzen könnte?
tatsächlich windows? eigentlich ein muss, wenn normale pc-spiele darauf laufen soll.
vielleicht eine abgespeckte version, also zb windows phone 8?
würde allerdings den preis in die höhe treiben und zudem wäre man von der update-politik microsofts abhängig. 
und dass ms seiner eigenen konsole konkurrenz machen will, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln. 

deshalb halte ich es für nicht unmöglich, dass valve auf ein linux-derivat (oder auch android) setzt. 
da stellt sich natürlich wiederum die frage, wie groß der aufwand wäre, stinknormale pc-spiele darunter lauffähig zu machen.
kann ich nicht beurteilen. immerhin handelt es sich ja um normale x-86-hardware, was die sache ja erleichtern dürfte. 

das alles natürlich nur unter der prämisse, dass an den gerüchten was dran ist, wovon ich nicht überzeugt bin.
valve bräuchte mächtige hardware- -partner um die idee wirklich umzusetzen.
vielleicht ist ein lizenzmodell denkbar, wie damals beim (gescheiterten) 3do?

fragen über fragen...


----------



## Enisra (5. März 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das alles natürlich nur unter der prämisse, dass an den gerüchten was dran ist, wovon ich nicht überzeugt bin.
> valve bräuchte mächtige hardware- -partner um die idee wirklich umzusetzen.
> vielleicht ist ein lizenzmodell denkbar, wie damals beim (gescheiterten) 3do?
> 
> fragen über fragen...


 
hm, nja, aber wenn Valve schlau ist, lassen die den Punkt hoffentlich sein, denn den Versuch hatten ja schon einige gewagt und sind dran gescheitert


----------



## E3-3D-News (5. März 2012)

DA IST SIE:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZrLhoKxeTQ&feature=channel


----------



## Enisra (5. März 2012)

ach bitte, ich wette das ist das gleiche Fake-Video das Trolle einen schon als PS4 verkaufen wollten


----------



## Rabowke (5. März 2012)

Schlimmer ... 0815 Zotac ITX Mainboard + Gehäuse ... wie langweilig. 

Das sich der Typ dabei nicht selber dämlich vorkommt.


----------



## E3-3D-News (5. März 2012)

Meint ihr mich mit dämlich usw.?

Ich hab hier doch nur den LINK hinzugefügt und nicht behautet das das Video echt ist oder?


----------



## Enisra (5. März 2012)

E3-3D-News schrieb:


> Meint ihr mich mit dämlich usw.?
> 
> Ich hab hier doch nur den LINK hinzugefügt und nicht behautet das das Video echt ist oder?


 
ähm, das ist wirklich die dämlischste Ausrede und mal ehrlich, wenn man schreibt; "DA IST SIE", dann behauptet man auch dass das Video echt ist!
Ansonsten schreibt man einen Satz der sich legitim mit einem Fragezeichen beenden lässt


----------



## Schalkmund (5. März 2012)

E3-3D-News schrieb:


> Meint ihr mich mit dämlich usw.?


 Wen sonst?


----------



## doomkeeper (5. März 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Xbox360 und PS3 bestehen nicht nur aus Live bzw. das PSN, sondern haben auch ( viel ) mehr Spiele im Portfolio. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das Valve eine vierte Plattform neben PC, 360 und PS3 etablieren will. Valve mag zwar Geld haben, aber garantiert nicht soviel wie notwendig ist. Man schaue sich einfach mal Sony an, wieviel Mrd. am Anfang 'verbrannt' wurden.
> 
> Entweder es ist ein Streaming-Client wie OnLive nur eben mit Steambindung, oder wie Shadow meinte ein "normaler" Windows PC wo die GUI etc. an Steam angepasst wurde.
> 
> So oder so: ich seh den Sinn nicht und brauchen tue ich so eine Box erst recht nicht.


 
Ich denke nicht dass Valve eine vierte Platform durchsetzen möchte.
Ich bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher dass Valve mit so einer Idee weitergehen möchte und
das erste Produkt in diesem Segment abliefern möchte.

Valve hat einen sehr guten Ruf. Keinerlei finanzielle Probleme.
Top Franchises, viel Partner und Anhänger.

Klar gibt es (wie bei jeder Entwicklung) immer ein Risiko ob sich sowas durchsetzt.

Aber wenn man 2 Platformen kombinieren möchte und einen anderen Weg einschlägt
als Sony etc. dann kann man ruhig gespannt sein.

Früher wurde Steam ebenfalls ausgelacht.
Mitlerweile ist Steam aber (natürlich nicht bei allen) nicht mehr wegzudenken.

Ich glaube die haben ein besseres Gespür für die Technik / Trends
der Zukunft als ein Microsoft und Sony.
Man braucht neue Möglichkeiten und frische Ideen.

Auf den ersten Blick scheint vieles so "sinnlos" zu sein und man prophezeit 
viel zu gerne mal ein Flop.
Aber man sieht ja heutzutage an Steam ganz gut dass Valve wohl einen guten Riecher 
hatte.

Ich kanns mir auch nicht so 100%ig klar vorstellen wie das ausschauen soll.
Aber für mich persönlich hört sich so ein PC-Konsole-Hybrid-Dings-Da
viel interessanter an als eine Ps4 bzw. Xbox720.

mfg


----------



## Tha-Sonic (5. März 2012)

also steam ist ja echt top.ich weiss garnicht wieviele games ich da total billig bekommen habe,es sind aber einige.ob sie so eine box durchsetzt mhhh das weiss man nicht.


----------



## DarkRazial (5. März 2012)

die idee an sich ist an sich ja garnicht schlecht da man dann auch das problem mit "pc gegen konsole" loswerden könnte und man nicht extra eine konsole oder einen pc besitzen muss nur damit man auch alle spiele zocken kann, aber wirklich glauben dass valve sowas auf den markt bringt kann ich eher weniger, auf dem tisch liegt ganz klar ein xbox controller und ich denke einfach mal das wird irgendwas selbstgemachtes sein, gerüchte sind ja nichts neues ;D


----------



## Andre80 (5. März 2012)

Mich macht stutzig, dass ein Xbox 360 Controller daliegt, die Box auch an den äußeren Kanten in der Mitte (Lüftungsschlitze) kleine "X" zu sehen sind. Hmm...


----------



## shooot3r (5. März 2012)

vielleicht die neue xbox...


----------



## Raidernet (5. März 2012)

Lol und nachher ist es echt die neue Xbox


----------



## DiePoente (5. März 2012)

Das Bild ist schon mal fake. Das ganz oben, die Box da. Ein User im Facepunchforum hat ein Bild gepostet, welches genau dasselbe zeigt, nur in Schwarz.

http://facepunch.com/threads/1167780?p=35007914&viewfull=1#post35007914

Das ist schon mal nicht das, was Valve vorstellt


----------



## 5h4d0w (6. März 2012)

na das wars wohl mit den vermutungen bzgl. IRGENDWAS großem auf der GDC. wenn irgendeine firma irgendwas gigantisches vorzustellen gehabt hätte, dann hätten sie es wohl am ersten tag getan.

und ich muss sagen ich find es eigentlich überraschend WIE wenig sich scheinbar getan hat. ich guck hier... nichts was mich juckt. ich guck auf gamefront... keine großartigen neuigkeiten. guck auf ign... ebenfalls nix.
hat die GDC überhaupt schon wirklich begonnen oder ist das einfach so eine unglaublich lahme veranstaltung?! o_O


----------



## Enisra (6. März 2012)

5h4d0w schrieb:


> und ich muss sagen ich find es eigentlich überraschend WIE wenig sich scheinbar getan hat. ich guck hier... nichts was mich juckt. ich guck auf gamefront... keine großartigen neuigkeiten. guck auf ign... ebenfalls nix.
> hat die GDC überhaupt schon wirklich begonnen oder ist das einfach so eine unglaublich lahme veranstaltung?! o_O


 
d.h. du hast dich schon mal so garnicht über die GDC informiert, richtig?
Und bevor man sowas schreibt könnte man sich schon mal informieren dass die GDC eine Fachvortragsmesse ist


----------



## Mothman (6. März 2012)

Eine "Streaming-Box", wie sie jetzt schon oft angesprochen wurde (unter anderem auch im PCG-Podcast), kann ich mir auch am ehesten vorstellen. 
Also eine Box mit der man - wie bei Onlive - eine Auswahl an Steam-Games "mieten" und für einen bezahlten Zeitraum spielen kann. Das Ganze wird dann gestreamt.


----------



## 5h4d0w (6. März 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> d.h. du hast dich schon mal so garnicht über die GDC informiert, richtig?
> Und bevor man sowas schreibt könnte man sich schon mal informieren dass die GDC eine Fachvortragsmesse ist


 
dein avatar kommt mir so bekannt vor... hast du nicht schonmal unsinn in einer debatte mit mir verzapft?
denn was das informieren anbelangt, solltest du dich selber an der nase nehmen. beispiel: Battlefield 3 Unveiling at GDC 2011 - PC News at IGN


----------

